# Making it simple for others.



## sossego (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I lose most people when I start working on, talking about, or describing computers, operating systems, and architecture. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad thing. 
(Apologies for the constantly saying "I _this_ " and "I _that_." Just trying to understand it all) I mean, here or in the UNIX/Linux/BSD community, I'm a low level user.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> I think I lose most people when I start working on, talking about, or describing computers, operating systems, and architecture.


If your friends aren't a geek like you it's going to happen. Non-computer geeks simply don't understand the fascination we have with the subject.

On a similar note, when somebody starts talking to me about ITIL or PRINCE2 I'll be the one that will start a blank stare into the distance :e


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 15, 2011)

This happens almost with every subject. 
By the way, a lot of computer users are simply happy when they can login facebook and post their tweets, it does not care if they are using the most crap OS in the world or the best one.


----------



## Bobbla (Nov 15, 2011)

I think its safe to say that some subjects are more interesting to some then others. That said, it helps if you are good at presenting stuff. Or if whomever it is you are trying to educate/inform is looking up to you.

I would defiantly say that its way easier for someone to learn something if they CARE, because then they will try to learn as much as possible(within their capabilities). And there are as far as I know two way you can care. Firstly, they might care about the subject whatever it might be. Secondly they might care about what the presenter is saying because they know(or think) that whatever that person is talking about is actually worth knowing. 

I guess the presentation part is a little more defuse, but in general if you are good at metaphors/illustrations chances are people will understand more. A good sense of humor and a waste amount of knowledge will also help in persuading the receiver that it is a good idea to listen to you.

I have heard presentations on stuff that I know to be interesting but just didn't care about afterwards, sort of. I've also heard interesting presentations about subjects I never thought I would care about. So in the end it is mostly what the presenter is presenting and how he presents it. 

Meh, this is starting to become very obscure so I think I'll stop. That said I'm no expert, but I have seen a fair share of conversations and presentations. I suspect there are plenty more here who have lived longer then me and also know a lot more the me. :stud

sorry about long rant, but I have seen OH SO MANY bad presentations... :\


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2011)

Being able to explain complicated subjects in a way that "laypeople" (laypeople in this context is people who have little or no knowledge of said subject; no other meaning implied) understands is a very good thing, IMHO. If you have that without training for it, it is a gift.
Otherwise, it is a skill that can be learned. Easy for some, difficult for others.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

This only makes it easier for us to impress people with basic knowledge. I'm not concerned


----------



## hitest (Nov 16, 2011)

I've learned it is best not to talk about Slackware/FreeBSD/OpenBSD with my co-workers as they get glassy-eyed rather quickly.  When I help people with IT I have learned how to give people what they want and not to get too much into the background stuff.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 16, 2011)

hitest said:
			
		

> I've learned it is best not to talk about Slackware/FreeBSD/OpenBSD with my co-workers as they get glassy-eyed rather quickly.  When I help people with IT I have learned how to give people what they want and not to get too much into the background stuff.



I feel almost the same. Sometimes I notice that while speaking about IT subjects some colleagues look at me as I am a cook, or as I'm just trying to impress them with some acronym they never heard. So I started to answer questions with different level of details depending on how much the counterpart seems to understand...


----------



## fonz (Nov 17, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> This happens almost with every subject.



Indeed. It's not just limited to computer stuff. For example, some of the best paragliding pilots and skydivers I know are using frighteningly false ideas about aerodynamics, but I've given up trying to correct them (I minored in aeronautical engineering) because either they don't care or it just goes way over their heads.

Fonz


----------

